# Drinks Night - Thursday 14th October at Tamanya Terrace Radisson Blu - DMC



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

As I volunteered to organize this week so here we go, the place is celebrating Oktoberfest so we kind of have 2 options either we stick to drinks night with DJ some dance if people get drunk enough, or we stick to just Oktoberfest sit on long tables side by side and listen to live German Music, whichever is more fun we shall do both are hosted at the same place so we don't have any problems with that  

Place: Tamanya Terrace, Radisson Blu Dubai Media City
Time: The usual 9 pmish

Friends/Spouses/ Friends of friends.....are all welcome, so lets have a fun night 

Please PM me if you are coming so I can give you my contact details.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great job Hash! :clap2:
I shall make an appearance at about 10pm-ish!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Great job Hash!
> I shall make an appearance at about 10pm-ish!


I will inform the tabloids!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> I will inform the tabloids!


No paparazzi this time please!!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I _might_ be there, despite my initial enthusiasm in the heat of the quiz I forgot that I have an uncle who's passing through on his way back from Doha... Dilemma: leave him to his own devices, entertain him, or subject him to you lot...? hmmmmmm


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

well entertain him by subjecting him to us... maybe u cud join in for oktoberfest... im sure ur uncle will love the idea of unltd beer?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

just a reminder ... PM me if your coming so i can give my contact details and directions if needed


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> just a reminder ... PM me if your coming so i can give my contact details and directions if needed


Hash
you might like to explain a little more what the Oktoberfest part is.
Is it a package? Does it have a set price? Are drinks included/ excluded? It would be easier for you to give out all the basic info on the forum rather than replying to each PM separately.

I am also presuming you will need to book a table so you will need to know exact numbers to confirm by Wednesday evening/ Thursday morning at the latest???

For those who will come to the second part of the evening... what time do you foresee the start of that? I am sure they dont want to come and watch us all eat our cabbage and sausage!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

eh well its just walk in sit down and have fun ... as i dont know the exact number of folks coming i cant really reserve our seats, plus there is no package its pay as you go kind of thing, for the rest of the night i did manage to book a table for 10 so lets see if people do turn up


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Hash, would like to confirm myself+1, for the 2nd half of the evening/nite.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

German music? Cover versions of The Scorpions and Kraftwerk? Or a night of Wagner?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Munich Musicians and Yodeling Queen Lissi, not sure who they are...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yodelling?? 

-


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> The Munich Musicians and Yodeling Queen Lissi, not sure who they are...


i like tht name a lot! I am thinking of adopting a similar name for myself .. something like Drinking Empress Ipshi 

anyhoo :focus: So we get there at 9 for dinner?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't Yodelling Swiss?? :confused2:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

ah i dont know that, why dont you come and find out


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Isn't Yodelling Swiss?? :confused2:


enuf quizzing for this week mate! 

:focus:


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Isn't Yodelling Swiss?? :confused2:


Swiss/Austrian/German


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> The Munich Musicians and Yodeling Queen Lissi, not sure who they are...


They had a No2 in Uzbekistan but they were ethnically cleansed and now work the bars of Dubai.

As for Queen Lissi well I would hate to imaging her past life.



Woman said:


> Hey Hash, would like to confirm myself+1, for the 2nd half of the evening/nite.


Whats happening in the 2nd half of the night? 

I shall mostly be there for the first half


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Our beloved leader Captain Stew is back tomorrow and in dire need of some alcoholic beverage and even suggested this morning that we have a belated stag night for him!!!  

Any takers?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

SBP said:


> Our beloved leader Captain Stew is back tomorrow and in dire need of some alcoholic beverage and even suggested this morning that we have a belated stag night for him!!!
> 
> Any takers?


Gosh it is true that you miss one Thursday night and you miss everything! Who is getting/got married??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP why don't you put up a new thread and tell everyone when and where so they don't confuse the 2 events.
For the newbies and those that haven't met Stewart, he is the one who organises the infamous forum brunches!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

I meant I may get late...so assumed thats the 2nd half of the evening/nite.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> As I volunteered to organize this week so here we go, the place is celebrating Oktoberfest so we kind of have 2 options either we stick to drinks night with DJ some dance if people get drunk enough, or we stick to just Oktoberfest sit on long tables side by side and listen to live German Music, whichever is more fun we shall do both are hosted at the same place so we don't have any problems with that
> 
> Place: Tamanya Terrace, Radisson Blu Dubai Media City
> Time: The usual 9 pmish
> ...


Good stuff Hash! I've been out and about, but am definitely IN for Thursday!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

just a thought hash but why dont u put up a link to this thread in the "new to dubai..." thread... im sure those newbies might b interested


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

ipshi said:


> just a thought hash but why dont u put up a link to this thread in the "new to dubai..." thread... im sure those newbies might b interested


you could do the same too you know


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

um... i really wud hav but i honestly dont know how... sorry


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm, could be a plan, not got much planned this weekend...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

one addition that i came across ... ladies that would be in PINK will get one free drink... so i suggest wear pink to get free drink at the bar


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> one addition that i came across ... ladies that would be in PINK will get one free drink... so i suggest wear pink to get free drink at the bar


Oh great!! I have nothing pink in my closet!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Oh great!! I have nothing pink in my closet!!


I wouldn't mind letting you borrow some of my stuff


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> I wouldn't mind letting you borrow some of my stuff


Thank you Jander but I don't think I'd be let in with your pink teddy!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Thank you Jander but I don't think I'd be let in with your pink teddy!


oh well, it is the thought that counts!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> oh well, it is the thought that counts!


You are very right and hopefully you will think about joining us this Thursday!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You are very right and hopefully you will think about joining us this Thursday!


yeah i may break the mall/web/home routine and join you guys


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> yeah i may break the mall/web/home routine and join you guys


Great!! :clap2: PM Hash and exchange cell numbers so you can find us easily!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Great!! PM Hash and exchange cell numbers so you can find us easily!!


yeah that would be easier than asking everyone in the place if they are from the expat forum


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My cheeks are bright pink ... those count? 

But the fact that I dont have fallopian tubes might DQ me for the perverbial free drink ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> My cheeks are bright pink ... those count?
> 
> But the fact that I dont have fallopian tubes might DQ me for the perverbial free drink ...


Oh Saint Ari if you have bright pink cheeks and manage to get Jander to lend you his pink teddy, I highly doubt they will do a fallopian tube check on you!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

As long as its La Perla ... I dont do Vicky's .. .or even worse .. I don't do Freddy's LOL

with matching fuzzy hand cuffs?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

tut tut children... pink teddys and cheeky boys... what a combination... u sure u guys dont wanna carry on this "tomfoolery" in a series of PMs instead  ??

:focus::focus:

so guys i might b a little late (yesyes yoga girl later than usual ) cos i hav to stop by another place earlier... i dont think it has been clearly mandated yet so what are we doing? the dinner or the drinks?? or both :clap2::clap2:?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> As long as its La Perla ... I dont do Vicky's .. .or even worse .. I don't do Freddy's LOL
> 
> with matching fuzzy hand cuffs?


Hey, I'm a big Vicky's fan!!!  and before we get thrown into the lounge....:focus:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I suppose Vicky's aint too bad ... Freddy's?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I suppose Vicky's aint too bad ... Freddy's?


OMG!! You have to check out Freddy's halloween costumes!!! Totally awesome!!!! Too bad I'd be arrested if I even thought about wearing any of those in Dubai!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the Shanghai Girl ... and the nurse ... 

I was TOLD ... that it looks great from the website ... but in reality ... the quality is horrid ... what do u expect from $20 ...

... that's what I was told ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I like the Shanghai Girl ... and the nurse ...
> 
> I was TOLD ... that it looks great from the website ... but in reality ... the quality is horrid ... what do u expect from $20 ...
> 
> ... that's what I was told ...


And that is why Vicky's will always be the best in my opinion!! I would never be able to afford La Perla....maybe I would but then wouldn't be able to send my son to school!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok....:focus: :focus: :focus: before we get thrown into the lounge!!!
I think Saint Ari is my new BFF


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

But Vicky's arent as "fun" though ... I do have to admit that at times .. the sub-par quality of Freddy's do compensate for certain ... errr ... aspects ... 

Woman, you're already my BFF ...

But does that mean that you're dumping Paris? What's gonna happen to your TV show together?



pamela0810 said:


> Ok....:focus: :focus: :focus: before we get thrown into the lounge!!!
> I think Saint Ari is my new BFF


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

is there a table booked under any name yet?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

cami said:


> is there a table booked under any name yet?


yes just mention Hash


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> yes just mention Hash


thank you, sounds great :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Everyone getting all dolled up or wife beater and shorts?? lol


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

a bit of both methinks... tho im not sure of the vicky/freddy/perla route u seem to be taking... wear something u can comfortably pass out in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm wearing my birthday dress with Vicky!  Ari knows what I'm talkin 'bout!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah, no can do ... I have an inkling that Pamela's showing up in a very enticing batgirl outfit ... 

And as for me ... I'll be coming in my wifebeaters and cutoffs ... drinkin Bud all night with a marlboro stuck between where my front tooth used to be.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Nah, no can do ... I have an inkling that Pamela's showing up in a very enticing batgirl outfit ...
> 
> And as for me ... I'll be coming in my wifebeaters and cutoffs ... drinkin Bud all night with a marlboro stuck between where my front tooth used to be.


Sultry sailor and it's being saved for Halloween!  

And why'd you have to mention Malboro.....3 weeks and counting - off the cancer stick!! Oh how I miss Malboro!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

:jaw: oh ... hell to the yeah !!!

Marry me please ... 



pamela0810 said:


> I'm wearing my birthday dress with Vicky!  Ari knows what I'm talkin 'bout!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG... u got urself a proposal!!! well whaddya know!! werent u just asking for the man of ur dreams just earlier today?? That is quick work indeed


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> OMG... u got urself a proposal!!! well whaddya know!! werent u just asking for the man of ur dreams just earlier today?? That is quick work indeed


Oh I remember saying that the man of my dreams got hit by a truck!! 
Ari hope you're ok


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was the one driving the truck ... 



pamela0810 said:


> Oh I remember saying that the man of my dreams got hit by a truck!!
> Ari hope you're ok


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I was the one driving the truck ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Well at least we can shop together!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I ran his @$$ over baby ...

Who's the alpha male now, [email protected]#^$# LOL hahahah



pamela0810 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Well at least we can shop together!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

:focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so hash.. ur meeting at 9 at the drinks place right? and hav u figured out how to put the thread on the "new to dubai..." thread?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Talk about Halloween ... what gives?



pamela0810 said:


> Sultry sailor and it's being saved for Halloween!
> 
> And why'd you have to mention Malboro.....3 weeks and counting - off the cancer stick!! Oh how I miss Malboro!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:

just bringing it back up top

so the final list of confirmees is:

Hash 
Yoga Girl
Marcel
Mikey
Pamela (around 10)
Woman +1
Saint Ari
Pannyzero
Jander13
G&B
ME 
SBP n Cami havent confirmed yet (unless they hav in a pm)

If I've missed out someone... Im sure HAsh will correct the mistake... this seems to be a good turnout... hope to meet some newbies tooo


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good job Hash and Ipshi! See you later tonight.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> :bump2::bump2::bump2:
> 
> just bringing it back up top
> 
> ...


i'm coming! i'm coming!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Before i get branded as a flake (again) ... I am yet to be absolutely certain ...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o c'mon u saintly thing u... i wanna see the wifebeater and cutoffs outfit... u just big talk then???


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't forget the Marlboro stuck in between where my front tooth used to be ... 

... and that goes along with a mullet ... with roots showing from the badly bleached platinum blond hair ... 



ipshi said:


> o c'mon u saintly thing u... i wanna see the wifebeater and cutoffs outfit... u just big talk then???


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

oh now ur just toying with me! ... be still my beating heart!! LOL

:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Sookeeeehhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

is that ur way of saying u'll b thr?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What a fantastic turn out. Hope you have a great evening. (I will be at Loca tonight)

And well done to all the posters who have been arranging events. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> What a fantastic turn out. Hope you have a great evening. (I will be at Loca tonight)
> 
> And well done to all the posters who have been arranging events.
> -


Afterparty with Elphy at Loca's!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

why dont u join in elphaba? Just for a little while mingle with the masses... we'll even let you do a wave as you leave


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Loca??


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Before i get branded as a flake (again) ... I am yet to be absolutely certain ...


Hey!! Leave me outta this conversation!! And may I remind you it was YOU who branded yourself as a flake??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whoa?? I didnt mention any names ... a slight tingle of guilt perhaps?  hehehe

Brand myself?? No!!!! I did no such thing!!!!

I'd like to thank you for the Martini later ... :clap2:




Yoga girl said:


> Hey!! Leave me outta this conversation!! And may I remind you it was YOU who branded yourself as a flake??


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

any kind of arguing about guilt and/or any thank u's to be exchanged can be done over drinks tonight


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Btw ... dinner and drinks? or just the consumption of beverages?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

since Hash doesnt seem to be around... It is drinks at 9! People who would like to grab dinner before that can avail of the Oktoberfest going on in the next terrace.

Again - 9 PM drinks at Tamanya Terrace -- please be well fed and ready to booze up and relaxxxx


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

yeah 9pm be at Tamanya terrace for a drinks night


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope they serve Shirley Temples!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Iced Tea for me ... the one that come from Long Island perhaps ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Iced Tea for me ... the one that come from Long Island perhaps ...


you got to try the Tokyo Tea


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Havent had the ones from Tokyo ... had the ones from New Orleans ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I need to organize a non-alcoholic event soon!! :drama:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

its all fair and good to place ur order right now... considering we aim to please and all that... but Mr Saint... fair warning... if u dont turn up now.. a long island tea will find its way down ur neck the next time we meet.... and meet we shall my friend 

Pammy love, just gimme a rinng b4 u arrive and a shirley temple will b waiting for u


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> its all fair and good to place ur order right now... considering we aim to please and all that... but Mr Saint... fair warning... if u dont turn up now.. a long island tea will find its way down ur neck the next time we meet.... and meet we shall my friend
> 
> Pammy love, just gimme a rinng b4 u arrive and a shirley temple will b waiting for u


With an extra cherry please!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I like it with ur talk dirty ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I like it with ur talk dirty ...


 and oddly enough you get my jokes!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My previous post was in response to ipshi's role playing comment ... I just have to make sure ipshi know's my safe word ...

Howeva ..... I do get your jokes perfectly, Mistress 



pamela0810 said:


> and oddly enough you get my jokes!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i can talk anyway u want me to... condition to ur meeting us tonight... all this banter better be worth it  u want a safe word? how about 'flake'? LOL


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG!!! That's so wrong in so many levels .. LOL 

For the life of me, I cant seem to figure out how to use "flake" in a sentence ... 



ipshi said:


> i can talk anyway u want me to... condition to ur meeting us tonight... all this banter better be worth it  u want a safe word? how about 'flake'? LOL


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

thats why its safe see.... when u yell that out in ur terror.. ill know exactly what u mean!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

and what makes you think it'll be in terror???!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok....I'd better delete whatever I just wrote!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Which is more appropriate? Vicky's or Freddy's? ..... dont say La Senza ... 



pamela0810 said:


> Ok....I'd better delete whatever I just wrote!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

well the terror comes in only if u dont come tonight... otherwise it can only b fun with me around


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Judging from the conversation that you and Ipshi are having...I'd say Agent Provocateur!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Judging from the conversation that you and Ipshi are having...I'd say Agent Provocateur!


Aaah... but I think i'll need some specialised equipment too see?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmm ... whats the color and style of the season?? 

Leather and lace? or ....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to spoil the fun but...:focus: 
Can't get too risque or we will get thrown in the lounge and don't think anyone wants that  so....:focus:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yer right ... hence the " or ... " 

Btw, who's grubbin elsewhere before the main event?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i was actually wondering the same thing... anyone else wanna meet up elsewhere for dinner ppl?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

i will be wearing my Lederhosen and getting in the spirit of oktoberfest, thigh slapping anyone?
No grub for me, got to do my hair


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> i will be wearing my Lederhosen and getting in the spirit of oktoberfest, thigh slapping anyone?
> No grub for me, got to do my hair


No smileys....so are you actually being serious?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> i will be wearing my Lederhosen and getting in the spirit of oktoberfest, thigh slapping anyone?
> No grub for me, got to do my hair


I'll be yodelling my safe word ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> i will be wearing my Lederhosen and getting in the spirit of oktoberfest, thigh slapping anyone?
> No grub for me, got to do my hair


for some reason ... I can't seem to visualize you in one ... that'd be really interesting ... 

I say GO GO GO!! :clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so ur going to the oktoberfest for din din then?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ipshi said:


> so ur going to the oktoberfest for din din then?


Moi? or the Mikester?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

he said he's doing his hair... so not him...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thought of hittin this lil hole-in-the-wall Japanese place @ DIFC ... its kinda authentic... but I gotta get semi dolled up ... so I dunno if Imma feel like driving all the way back to DIFC ...

perhaps I should just order popcorn ... there's also this 4 dhs shawarma .. 

decisions decisions ... 

hmm ... why am I posting these?? LOL


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hmmm.... u seem to hav a lot going on... and semi dolled up huh? Wow, I really do need to meet you now... LOL

and remember to tell me about this authentic Japanese place... I really wanna check it out!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep .. semi dolled up in my wifebeater ... and curl my mullet ...

Japanese place is Bentoya ... not bad at all ...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

do not forget ur shorts my man... they 'might' frown upon that...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah a glorious Mullet!! Buisness at the front Party at the back!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Mullets and Lederhosen - bring it on


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone need a ride?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> anyone need a ride?


Yes please but I am ok for getting to the Oktoberfest tonight


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

That's just wrong .... LOL



mikeyb said:


> Mullets and Lederhosen - bring it on


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

is it just me or does the mullet pic above look like Bryan44... OMG pannyzero is going to kill meeeeeeeee


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

just got back home, very good night........those Steins were heavy


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> just got back home, very good night........those Steins were heavy


I don't drink ... so I wouldnt know ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i got back home safely also  ... and i knew ipshi was going to be the first to reply hehe ... was a great night, nice to see a few new people also, had fun  hope everyone else did too


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Had such a wonderful time!  Damn those 7Ups got me wired! 
Sorry we couldn't make it to the afterparty Elphy!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I had loads of fun last night, thankssss toooooooo all who came!! I especially enjoyed a certain Tai Chi/ Robot dance by a certain Dutchman  & the lederhosen worn by the guys the band... Nice memories 

Can't wait till next week!!

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey, how come I missed the robot dance?? :confused2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

u were busy dancing on tables, u wench! LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yes!  That dude taught me a German song!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, who's up for the Irish Village Birthday party next Friday, 22nd October?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

and I have proof!!



ipshi said:


> u were busy dancing on tables, u wench! LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> and I have proof!!


You're kidding right?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Would you like me to show you ... ?? 



pamela0810 said:


> You're kidding right?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Would you like me to show you ... ??


Email please!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I'll save it for a rainy day


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey, how come I missed the robot dance?? :confused2:


you were far to busy table dancing 

I cant get this song out of my head - Eine Grose........ Eine Grose


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> you were far to busy table dancing
> 
> I cant get this song out of my head - Eine Grose........ Eine Grose


I remember you dancing on the table too "Mikey". Isn't that right, "Mikeeeee"?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I think I'll save it for a rainy day


Geez are they that bad?!  I'm just glad I didn't do the moonwalk then!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

That's cuz you did the Roger Rabbit and the Electric Slide ... and topped it with some line dancing ...



pamela0810 said:


> Geez are they that bad?!  I'm just glad I didn't do the moonwalk then!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to say Hash, well done, chapeau and thanks for a great night out! Excellent location, good group and a lot of fun! Thanks!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> I have to say Hash, well done, chapeau and thanks for a great night out! Excellent location, good group and a lot of fun! Thanks!


hats off to you also my friend


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

It was a really great evening, thanks Hash!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

G&B said:


> It was a really great evening, thanks Hash!


I beleive its your turn next to organise the next outing


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I beleive its your turn next to organise the next outing


next week Marcel is taking over


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> next week Marcel is taking over


Good to know the Thursday night expert is taking over again! Great job Hash!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Hash ... you the MAN!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm just glad I didn't do the moonwalk then!


No but you did do "The Gents Toilet shuffle"


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes... and we have good proof of that


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know you all won't believe it but I swear I thought it was a fire exit!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Hash for the lovely evening.... we all had a good time. [email protected] the dutch martial arts dancing. 

Did Mikey also do a table dance? we missed that one...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks Hash! had loads of fun


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

For Sale: Pammy's Table Dancing Pix ... LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Judging from the response I received at the quiz, I highly doubt you going to make much Ari!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Everything counts these days ... dun hurt to try aye ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm bringing my camera next time so I can pics of all of you!


----------

